# CETK 5.0 testing



## nexusxox (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all,

I recently installed the CETK Toolkit on my computer to test my Windows CE mobile device but I'm getting an error "Platform Manager was unable to queue the clientside package for download to this device." I had to search for the CETK software and when it came time to install i may not have launched the necessary .exe to get a clean install. Is this program straight forward to use and what is the importance of having 1.1 .net installed verses 2.0


----------



## nexusxox (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey nexusxox 

Make sure you add the clientside.exe and run it on the terminal

from nexusxox ray:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

??? :laugh:


----------

